# let's see your cute kid pics!



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 6, 2011)

Let's see some cute pics of this year's babies!

Here's two of ours- GG on the left (available!  ) and Pony on the right (I knew I retained her for a reason  )


----------



## peachick (Mar 6, 2011)

Edited to say.... Oh   now  I see .   Your photo didnt show up before.

here is a recent video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1RNcWrso5U

This week  I let mama and babies free range.  When  it came time to lock them all up before dinner I couldnt find the babies.  When  I did find them  they were inside a stack of cages  i had stored behind their building.




DSC_0165 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 6, 2011)

LOL @ Pony...what a little stinker.


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 6, 2011)

adorable


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 6, 2011)

Adorable. 





Here is a couple pictures I took the other day of a mother and son. This doe adores her kid and just is always loving all over him.


----------



## elevan (Mar 6, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Adorable.
> 
> Here is a couple pictures I took the other day of a mother and son. This doe adores her kid and just is always loving all over him.
> 
> ...








  Motherly love is so grand!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 6, 2011)

He looks so entitled to mama's love in the first picture!   Very cute.


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 6, 2011)

That's a very nice looking boy!

Here's one of Toyota looking at Ellie as if to say, "Where did YOU come from?"


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Mar 7, 2011)

Ellie is so pretty!


----------



## Mo's palominos (Mar 7, 2011)

Hoosier says Hi !! It's so hard to get pics when all he wants to do is sit in my lap !


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 7, 2011)

Marly 4-5 wks old - He sure was *TIRED*!  ahem.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's little Luke:


----------



## Roll farms (Mar 8, 2011)

CUTE!

*waves to Hoosier*

I would love to see a pic of him stretched out while taking a bottle, if you can get an assistant to take it.  I know all about those lap babies and how hard it is to get their pictures.

 @ 'tired'


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 8, 2011)

This is Flicker 




This is our little buckling Sundance Kid 




This is Glimmer 




Glimmer already knows what she is here for 


sorry the pics are sideways! Durn phone cam!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Flicker + Pup would = 100% adorable mini kids!!! (ETA:     )


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 8, 2011)

My Little Pygora...


----------



## sammileah (Mar 8, 2011)

omg figer goat kids are so cute


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 8, 2011)

Is Pup a Nigerian? I am actually looking to purchase a registered Nigerian buck to get more 1st gen mini-Alps on the ground next year. Need to find a reputable breeder around here though with milky lines


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 8, 2011)

Is Pup a Nigerian? I am actually looking to purchase a registered Nigerian buck to get more 1st gen mini-Alps on the ground next year. Need to find a reputable breeder around here though with milky lines


----------



## getchasome (Mar 8, 2011)

Stripes





Heinz





Belle





Cloudy


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

rebelINny said:
			
		

> Is Pup a Nigerian? I am actually looking to purchase a registered Nigerian buck to get more 1st gen mini-Alps on the ground next year. Need to find a reputable breeder around here though with milky lines


Pup is a Nigi-Pyg, and unfortunately he is not registered.  We looked into the possibility of registering, but we are quite limited on funds, and just can't afford to register them right now.
ETA: Also, he is our little bottle-fed Puppy.  My dad named him, so I HAVE to keep him.


----------



## haviris (Mar 8, 2011)

Well I had alot more to share last year, had a small year this year, but here's what I got!
Noelle is technically last year, she was born in Dec.





And NV,








Sally, she's a 1st generation mini nubian,








Snow babies,













And the new girls, already posted a few of them,


----------



## getchasome (Mar 8, 2011)

haviris, your little NV is adorable!!!!  I LOVE the colors!!


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

NV really is something to envy!   beautiful!


----------



## haviris (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you, I'm very proud of her! And the others of course!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Mar 9, 2011)

y'all are giving me kid envy!!!
my two arent due until may 18!!!
 thats about 60 days!!!!!
i dont know if i can wait that long...


----------



## peachick (Mar 11, 2011)

Taken last week...  @ 3 weeks old.




DSC_0223 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr




DSC_0221 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr




DSC_0219 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr




DSC_0218 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Mar 11, 2011)

Kat~ AWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## redfarmhouse (Mar 11, 2011)

Our bottle baby Nigerian Dwarfs, Mocha & Latte, making new friends on the farm.


----------



## mossyStone (Mar 11, 2011)

love the pictures.....


----------



## Snowhunter (Mar 11, 2011)

This is Princess and Tuff, our Pygmy kids. They seem to think the ladder (temp door prop) was a great place for a nap! Crazy kids


----------

